# August Stock Tipping Competition thread!



## Joe Blow (27 July 2004)

This is the official August Stock Tipping competition thread!

Any member who has a total of ten posts or more by the end of the month is entitled to enter. You may choose one ASX listed company. The entrant who chooses the company with the best percentage price gain over the month of August will be the winner.

The winner will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares or Personal Investor magazine. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

Remember once you have made your entry post, you may not modify it in any way.

Good luck!


----------



## stockGURU (27 July 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

I guess I'd better hurry up and get to 10 posts then!

I want to have a go at this competition.

 :


----------



## stefan (29 July 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Ok, so here we go. My pick is MUL for August. You can read the MUL section on this board to check my reasons.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (30 July 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> Ok, so here we go. My pick is MUL for August. You can read the MUL section on this board to check my reasons.
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> Stefan




Stefan, I REALLY hope you are right.

 8)


----------



## crocdee (31 July 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

charts are improvig announcements are forthcomming however i believe it will be very heavily traded when it happens 4.5c is its main resistance at the moment
lets hope they bring it on soon
croc


----------



## stefan (31 July 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

OK guys, now let's not make this another MUL thread ;D . This is the stock tipping thread and I would hope that others will post their favorites here soon!  There's plenty of MUL in other threads.

Happy trading


----------



## jkool (31 July 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Wait up guys I am still few posts away 

What or where are the rules for the comp though? Do we just throw around tips in this thread?


----------



## JetDollars (31 July 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

I pick GTM (Giants Reef Mining Limited).


----------



## richbb (31 July 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Hi, All,

It seems not so many people interested about the tipping. Well, just for fun, I pick up SNN-Sonnet for August. Entry price 0.275, my 31/8/04 target is .30+. 
By the way, I've had my serious money already in it.

I'll put another post into SNN thread.

Good Luck to All

Safe Trading

richbb


----------



## stefan (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Joe,

May I suggest you create a new thread where you (and only you) keep a list of tips so that we can all check this thread for a quick overview? 

People should post their picks here and you then list them in another thread. Otherwise this thing will become difficult to read. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> Joe,
> 
> May I suggest you create a new thread where you (and only you) keep a list of tips so that we can all check this thread for a quick overview?
> 
> ...




Good idea Stefan.

I will be starting a new thread tomorrow (one only I can post in) where I list people's entries and add weekly updates!


----------



## stefan (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Joe,

Thanks for that. Of course this will only be needed if we see more picks being posted. Is there actually a dead line as to when you have to put your pick in?

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stockGURU (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

I'm picking OXR

 ;D


----------



## Joe Blow (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> Joe,
> 
> Thanks for that. Of course this will only be needed if we see more picks being posted. Is there actually a dead line as to when you have to put your pick in?
> 
> ...




The deadline is midnight tonight!


----------



## GreatPig (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Okay, I'm going to be a bit boring and choose a higher-priced stock.  I'm choosing Redflex Holdings (RDF).

Last close was $3.03 but they're on a zooming up-trend. If they can keep up the pace, then another month might see them at $3.50 or more. That would be about a 17% increase.

Sorry all you RDF holders, but now that I've picked it, you haven't got a chance ;D.

GP


----------



## stefan (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Great Pig,

Why would you be boring by picking RDF? I find it much more interesting and if I wouldn't be deeply involved with MUL, then I would have picked something more expensive and reputable. So for the next contest, I might have to come up with NAB 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Stefan,



> you be boring by picking RDF?



I just meant in the sense that it wasn't one of those few-cent shares that can quite easily go up or down by large amounts (well, not down by any more than its value ).

RDF has steadily been waving its way north, so hopefully it will keep doing so.

GP


----------



## positivecashflow (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Im punting on SFE Corporation Limited (SFE)  ;D

Cheers,

J.


----------



## jkool (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

I go for AXA. No special reason it only seems to suit my strategy atm.


----------



## still_in_school (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Hi Guys,

ROC -   ROC Oil Company Ltd...   (currently holding)

*Technical side* 

*RSI* - nice momentum and push over "45"
*STT* - nice early warning, the stochastic oscillator has broken up from below the "20"
*Volume *- nice and liquidity

going on previous history, targeting a move towards $1.80

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Jett_Star (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

My supreme pick is OMI


----------



## profithunter (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

I'm picking DRA on the hope of some positive exploration news.


----------



## GreatPig (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

sis,

Don't you have Friday's data? It was down a bit from Thursday.

Cheers,
GP

PS:  Your charts will show up clearer here if you post them as GIF rather than JPEG files.


----------



## still_in_school (1 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> sis,
> 
> Don't you have Friday's data? It was down a bit from Thursday.
> 
> ...




Hey GP,

lol... dont say that... i want the stock to go up.... lol... as long as its dancing along that trend line im happy...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## stefan (2 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

So the bets are in. Now let's see what happens this month. Some interesting picks worth keeping an eye on. 

Maybe there should be a penny stock and a &gt;$5 betting thread next month. Just to cover both sides of the market. As GreatPig pointed out, it is much more difficult to win with a higher priced stock even so they are probably safer to bet any money on. 

Just an idea...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## RichKid (2 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Yikes,

Have I missed the deadline!!??? ???

For what it's worth I pick HTA (Hutchison) ($0.46). Hope I can get in as the markets haven't opened yet. Please include me...


----------



## RichKid (3 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Thanks for including me Boss!!! Much appreciated!

In the other competition thread is it possible to have a percentage next to each entrant showing how much their stock has fallen or risen? Maybe there can be ranking update shown every 3 days or so. Not sure if you can do this but it'll look great and will keep people checking often.

Good Luck to All!!  

RichKid


----------



## crocdee (4 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

hi boss
i think the competion is a great idea. you cant watch all the market so this will give us a better spread to assess stock that others have researched to the benefit of all members
do agree with the richkids comments about 3 day updates although if we are serious we can do that ourselves
regards croc


----------



## stefan (4 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

You can watch the current performance in order of entry on:

http://64.94.102.203/stocktip.php3

Happy trading 

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (4 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> You can watch the current performance in order of entry on:
> 
> http://64.94.102.203/stocktip.php3
> 
> ...




Very nice Stefan! Thanks mate.

Will be adding this link to the official entries thread immediately!


----------



## JetDollars (4 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

After only 2 days of trading look like I am the winner so far...-6.85%....quick where is my stop loss Joe...exit now...


----------



## stefan (5 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

No problem Joe!

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## jkool (5 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

JetDollars: hey its not over until its over mate ;D


----------



## JetDollars (5 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

After 3 days trading I am still the winner...oh yeah

RichKid getting richer....give it back my money.


----------



## stefan (6 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Jet,

I hope you don't panic... there is no exit strategy for this competition ;-)

So hold on to your tip! There is plenty of time left. BTW: I'm only slightly ahead of you...


----------



## JetDollars (6 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Stefan,

I won't be panic, don't you worry. I just put up some comments so other people get more involve in the competition which make the competition more FUN.

It's all a learning curve for me at this stage, but at the same time I like to have a lot of FUN as well.

Take care!


----------



## positivecashflow (6 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

I'm in the [glow=red,2,300]*GREEN *[/glow]now woohoo!!  

Cheers,

J.


----------



## stefan (6 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

I added another table to my stock tipping page. It sorts the entries but it lists the biggest loss first. Makes me feel more important as I'm holding the top spot this way  ;D

Seriously, I'd appreciate comments and suggestions.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## jkool (6 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Stefan:

Your tipping comp page is good mate I dont see much improvements which could be done there. After all its just a number game 

What I would like to know though is why did each of us picked that particular stock. May be interesting to see other people's approach to trading and maybe steal few ideas to improve own strategy 8) Oh...I meant learn

btw.  are you the only one posting here last few days? ;D


----------



## stefan (6 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

jkool,

Yes, it looks like I'm the only one. Don't worry. My posting will be reduced dramatically next week. I just had some spare time at hands and I tried to beat JetDollars in posting like crazy, but I found my limits  ;D

Now that I'm a full member, I shall remain silent ;-)

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## profithunter (6 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

hey stefan,
your tipping page is legendary...the only thing I would like to see is the 10 best performing stocks for the next 12 months, the winner of the 2004 melbourne cup and the 2004 AFL/ARL premiers.  I would like that very much   ;D


----------



## Joe Blow (6 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> Now that I'm a full member, I shall remain silent ;-)




Don't go too quiet Stefan, your posts are appreciated! 

And your Stock Tipping Competition page is great!


----------



## stefan (7 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

profithunter,



> the only thing I would like to see is the 10 best performing stocks for the next 12 months, the winner of the 2004 melbourne cup and the 2004 AFL/ARL premiers.



That's something I've been working on for a while. I'll let you test the beta version  ;D

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## still_in_school (7 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Hey Guys,

just for fun... long term stock... HVN, BHP, ANZ, (well established bluechips) well and truly undervalue, in my technical analysis (opinion), the stocks are showing roughly a 20% undermarket value... will post charts + technical analysis later today, and some profile about each company...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (7 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Still_In_School,
If you use technical analysis, how do you know the stocks are 20% undervalue?

Stefan,
The site look great and thank you for put that up.


> I just had some spare time at hands and I tried to beat JetDollars in posting like crazy



I am sure you will because my company will block this site from me using it excessively very soon. Posting is fun and I like it. It help me improve my English writing skills and speed.


----------



## still_in_school (7 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

... oh

not sure if this is everyones interpretation... to not confuse everyone... this is my interpretation... but just dont want people getting confused by some of my termilogy... (its just that i realise there are alot of property investors on here, and there view to the word term is different to share trading...)

*intraday trader* - few seconds, minutes, roughly no longer than 3 hours
*Short term* -  up to 3 months
*Medium term* - up to 6 months
*long term* - up to 12 months
*investor (buy and hold)* - out look up to 18 months

Cheers,
sis


----------



## positivecashflow (7 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Hi Sis,

What about swing trading ?

Cheers,

J.


----------



## stefan (7 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> just for fun... long term stock... HVN, BHP, ANZ, (well established bluechips) well and truly undervalue, in my technical analysis (opinion), the stocks are showing roughly a 20% undermarket value.




Sis,
Interesting posting. How can you come to the conclusion that they are 20% under market value based on a technical analysis? Wouldn't that rather be a conclusion you would make based on fundamentals?

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## JetDollars (7 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Now RichKid getting Poor....was up 17% first day!

I love watching this competition


----------



## jkool (7 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

I wonder how is this Stock Tipping Comp of yours going? ;D 


I am taking the profits now which maybe premature but I wont let my GREED to change my strategy.

As far as the competition goes - still looooong time to go and I would bet on some of those few cents stocks to kill it at the end.


----------



## still_in_school (7 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

sorry stefan, 

my mistake, that should be based on fundamental and technical analysis... will do a summary over the weekend, and give depth, to reasoning in why, there is potenital that these stocks and there prices can go up...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Jett_Star (8 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Hey Stefan

Thanks for doing that table up.  It looks great.  I have been taking a peak every now and then and have seen lots of highs and lows.  

Makes the cometition all the more interesting.  

As a group we are not doing too badly, with just over 45% returning a profit!


----------



## stefan (8 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

I sure hope I can get rid of my honorable top spot towards the end of the month.  ;D

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## JetDollars (8 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Stefan,

All MUL have to do is trending upward just a little bit toward the end of the month so that you won't be first on the list.


----------



## stefan (8 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Jet,
I actually don't want it to trade up "just a little bit" as you put it. Greedy as I am, I want it to climb so much that the % gain column won't fit on my page.  ;D

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## JetDollars (8 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Stefan,

My little bit is something like 4c which is double it value at the moment.

I am sure you are looking for 20c or 30c or even higher and off course everyone will also want that increase if they hold this stock. But to increase that much MUL will need an excellence news in which it doesn't at the moment.


----------



## richbb (8 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Hi, All

I'll declare that the Winner is AXA, picked by jkool. 
As AXA's parent wanted the little baby, its price can't drop below 3.75. So, my conclusion: AXA will be the top 
perfomer for all tips. 

I'm still happy if my pick-SNN ends runner-up, hope it'll have a good result came-up towards end of the month
and even beat AXA with closing price of .35, HAHAHA......
just day DREAMING..... :


Never mind, I'm happy to hold SNN.

Safe Trading

richbb


----------



## richbb (8 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

By the way, before AXA's announcement on Friday, I've
hold of 15,000 AXA at the account of CMC(CDF -Contract
For Difference) with initial entry of 3.17 and 3.21, I put
stop-loss of 3.23, Thursday, it went as low as 3.23, and my stop had been executed, so that's the story, I missed
TEN grands.

Never mind, I didn't lose money with AXA any way.


Safe trading

richbb


----------



## still_in_school (11 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Hey Guys,

just sold out on ROC, at 1.78, did peak at 1.79, orginal target was 1.80... if anyone is trading this stock, there is a reversal pattern, appearing in the chart... though if ROC, can find support back at 1.70 (after confirmation), will jump back on the stock, and see if ROC can break through resistance...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## still_in_school (11 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Hi Guys,

the other day, i suggested some stocks with good growth potential: HVN, ANZ, BHP... but, have been really lazy and havent bother to chart the stocks, but quick run down... they all have nice up medium/long term uptrends, 

*HVN* has open new store locations in Singapore and India, debt levels acceptable, and cashflow, sales and cashflow should increase... P/E ratio is reasonable 18.45, dividend yield is low 1.8% though, the good news is its 100% F/F

*ANZ* has taken over, some deal in NZ, cant remember, but, overall the deal should increase earnings and cashflow ( cashflow is in full throttle and ANZ has an excellent managment team, that has proven increase in earnings over the last few years. Very attractive P/E Ratio of 12.06, has excellent value, and is listed as one of the 4 Big Banks, dividend yield is 5.3% and 100% F/F (very attractive)

*BHP*  what can i say, medium term and offers lower risk, BHP is diversified, Petrol as being one of its main productions (with the increase of oil, has good potential to further increase share pricing), has had a nice bullish run in recent weeks, has an attractive/ conservative P/E Ratio of 16.90, low dividend yield of 2.2%, but 100% F/F

hope this helps...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## stefan (11 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> I'll declare that the Winner is AXA, picked by jkool.



Richbb, that remains to be seen. Plenty of time to go... I'll do my best to top AXA's performance  ;D 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (11 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> if ROC, can find support back at 1.70



It's currently showing $1.68 and in fact I just acquired some for my paper portfolio a few hours ago at that price.

To me it looks like it has a support level at about $1.69 after having broken through resistance at that level a few days ago. Now to see if that support can hold it.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## stefan (11 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

GreatPig,

Would you mind posting one of your charts for MUL? I'm curious what a TA will read out of it. So feel free to comment. I'm not into TA as you know, but I'm always keen to see how others come to their conclusions. 

Thanks mate

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (11 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> Would you mind posting one of your charts for MUL?



I'll put one in the MUL thread.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## stefan (12 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Thanks GreatPig!

Any comments welcome...

Happy trading 

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (12 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Looks like jkool is the person to beat in the competition! Currently up almost 24%! 

And what happened to RichKid? He went from riches to rags on HTA. Will it come back before the end of the month?

There's still a lot of time left... anything could happen from here!


----------



## stefan (12 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> Looks like jkool is the person to beat in the competition! Currently up almost 24%!




Yes, AXA was a good pick. It's sure protected from drops as long as the buy out story stays around. But that doesn't mean it can't be beaten.  



> And what happened to RichKid? He went from riches to rags on HTA. Will it come back before the end of the month?




I'd say this one has lots of room to go until the end of month. Some more good news and it's back to where it was earlier.
There are many hot tips around and surely there will be a lot of changes before the moth is over. 

Did I mention that I'm no longer holding the "top" spot?   Jet is keeping it warm for now...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (12 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> Yes, AXA was a good pick.



I just wish they could get me the same sort of return on my super that jkool is getting with their shares ;D.

GP


----------



## stefan (12 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> I just wish they could get me the same sort of return on my super




It would only make you do silly things when you retire...   ;D


----------



## jkool (14 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> I just wish they could get me the same sort of return on my super that jkool is getting with their shares ;D.
> 
> GP



Yeah I would like that too. 
With AXA.....I wish I always had same luck...um I mean knowledge and experience  when picking the stock. 
Hope I can now offset my NAB loss taken earlier this year (bought NAB when just under 30 thought it was bargain...u all know the rest) 

Anyways its still LOOONG way to the end of August guys.


----------



## stefan (14 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> Anyways its still LOOONG way to the end of August guys.




Which is about my only hope  :

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## richbb (14 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Well, I don't think anybody can catch AXA this month in mere 12 trading days. My pick SNN certainly is a candidate to be a runner-up. It's up 1c to close at 29c with the announcement of another dividend of 1.5c payable in October this year. I made contact with the company, they said they'll make full year announcement in early September. Hope  a good one'll come out. They were projected NPAT $2.7 to 3 million.

Also, noticed the score board, there is less and less GREEN one left, and most been red now. It just reflects the current market situation right now.

Safe trading

richbb


----------



## stefan (15 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> Well, I don't think anybody can catch AXA this month in mere 12 trading days.



That remains to be seen... I only need 2 trading days and news for MUL.  ;D

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## JetDollars (15 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Stefan,

You need around 30% increase to catch up which is questionable and that go the same to mine.


----------



## stefan (15 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Well, it may be questionable. But that's about it.

Far from impossible. We only just hit half time of the competition.


----------



## Redwing (16 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Innnteresting thread guy's   :

Enjoying it 'all' the way, great pick by Jkool (joe kool?) quick look at the race so far-
Jkool 22.71
richb 5.45

'm looking forward to the end of August now  ;D

REDWING


----------



## stefan (16 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Lots of red colour after a week of little good news to support the markets. So we're off into the second half with only 27% of tips currently returning a profit. There's room for improvement here. 

After the positive DELL outlook we may find a bit of support for the OZ market at least for Monday...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (16 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

So what's Redflex done since I decided to pick it? ;D

The first close below my trend line since May.

GP


----------



## stefan (16 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> So what's Redflex done since I decided to pick it?



GreatPig,
I'd say it's personal...  ;D

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (16 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Stefan,

Hopefully it's just girding its loins for a big spring skyward...

GP


----------



## stefan (16 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> Hopefully it's just girding its loins for a big spring skyward...




Well, I'd say a lot of members are currently hoping for a big spring forward for their tip of the month. Will be most interesting to see what happens this week as we slowly turn towards the end of the month. I better check if the MUL motor is ready to race 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (17 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Hmmm... down another 12 cents this morning.

This is one _big_ gird! ;D

GP


----------



## richbb (17 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> That remains to be seen... I only need 2 trading days and news for MUL. &amp;#160;;D
> 
> 
> Stefan




Stefan,

I'm NOT against you or your pick-MUL. MUL seems find bottom @3.5c. Before I can see it beat AXA, it has to go pass the huge resistance around 4.5c which is your entry price. Maybe for longer term, it could be a winner, but I cann't see any sunshine for this month yet.

As to my pick-SNN, it's really going well. Any way, it is NOT very important wheather it'll be a top performer of the competition, unless it can give me some return, eg, the over 10% dividends p.a. Well, if she keeps propelling forward, I'll say the next target is 34c if 30c proved to NOT a resistance at all. Hope it goes as I plan.

Safe Trading.


richbb


----------



## stefan (17 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Rich,

I agree. It's not looking good. But that doesn't mean that I give up. After all, this is just a game and therefore I take the freedom to post whatever I feel like just to keep the discussion going. So I appreciate everbody posting something in reply. 

30% from 4.4cents is just 5.7 cents ;D.  As I said, all I need is news at the right time and 2 days. I don't know if you ever followed MUL before but when it has news it trades in a way that will make your head spin. Resitance does not exist if there is news. It only exists while it's trading at current volumes. 

Still plenty of time to go  8)

Your pick is doing really well indeed. Excellent choice. Next time I base my tip on something a bit more serious than just the hope for good news. :

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## JetDollars (18 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

After more than a week of trading GTM keep heading south without any sign of recovery.

My only hope now is to have a positive number in % by the end of the month.

From what I see GTM does not show any sign of recovery at all.

Oh well, there alway lesson learn, I think I make the right decision not to trade with my money just yet.

Go AXA Go...

MUL where are you? it is not too late to start chasing...


----------



## GreatPig (18 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

JetDollars,

With GTM you picked a stock on a short term down during a long term down. However, looking at the chart, it is near the bottom trend line now, so could start to bounce up again shortly.

Whether shortly means this month or not though is another question ;D.

GP


----------



## GreatPig (18 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

And isn't Redflex doing great? ;D

You picked a fine time to leave me, Lucille....

At least I get my turn at the top of the chart!

GP


----------



## JetDollars (18 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

GreatPig,

Yes I can that, but when I did T/A before entering the competition the trend line was draw differently:


----------



## stefan (19 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> At least I get my turn at the top of the chart!




I'm off the top not because MUL is doing well, but because others are doing worse  :

LOL... I may return soon, so keep the spot warm...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (19 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Stefan,

I see Redflex is still diving. I've already dumped it from my portfolio, but I guess I can't do the same for my stock pick ;D.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## stefan (19 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

GP,

It's not over until the fat lady sings... So hang in there. Still plenty of time for a shining performance...

You can hear the sound of desperation in my posting  :'(


----------



## stefan (20 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Wow... Jet_star's OMI took a bit of a dive today. That gives me the chance to move away from the famous top of the list  ;D

Only 8 trading days left. Better get ready here...  :

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## jkool (24 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*

Looks like SNN is closing down on AXA! SNN has been trading up for 6 consecutive days now. Pretty impresive by anyone's measurements I suppose.


----------



## stefan (24 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> Looks like SNN is closing down on AXA! SNN has been trading up for 6 consecutive days now. Pretty impresive by anyone's measurements I suppose.



An excellent pick indeed! Currently at 20%. May well have the grunt to go the extra 4-5% needed to top the list.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## richbb (24 August 2004)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thre*



> An excellent pick indeed! Currently at 20%. May well have the grunt to go the extra 4-5% needed to top the list.
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> Stefan




It's hard to beat AXA, well even close to it will be very delight. From long run, SNN may come up a big winner.

Cheers

Safe trading

richbb


----------



## doctorj (3 March 2005)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thread!*

Canny,

You'll find the point of the mandatory minimums to be, aside from the title of a good episode of The West Wing, intended to encourage involvement for the betterment of the entire community here at ASF.  That way people have to essentially join the community and add to the wealth of knowledge here before being able to enter.  It also prevents people from easily registering many accounts in order to make several picks.

Posts that are pointless will probably find themselves deleted and therefore not adding to your score.

Posts from other forums can't count because its intended to promote ASF, not other forums.


----------



## RichKid (3 March 2005)

*Re: Official August Stock Tipping Competition thread!*

I agree with doc's comments, the last guy who tried to bloat the site with dud posts got the boot. This site is not just about the comp so clogging up the threads is not going to do you any good Canny.


----------

